# Smoked Queso Breakfast Wraps ( Queso Recipe included)



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 15, 2020)

*Smoked Queso Breakfast Wraps*







​G'Morning Y'all!  A dedicated Breakfast section now?!  Sign me up!  I had to jump on the smoked queso bandwagon too.

Yesterday, I was going to make some quick tacos and then decided I wanted to mix it up with a wrap.  But first, Queso!

There are a lot of recipes going around the interwebz so I did what I usually do, read a ton and make it up!

Smoked Queso:

4 oz Velveeta​
4 oz Cream Cheese​
4 oz Smoked Gouda​
1 lb Sausage​
1 can (10 oz) Fire Roasted Rotel with liquid​
1 can (4 oz) Hatch Green Chili, drained​
1/2 can (5 oz) Cream of Poblano (most said cream of mushroom, but this sounded better to me so I snagged it).  Cream of chicken worked great too.​
2 Tbsp BBQ rub of choice​








Mixed up









On the Kettle with a piece of Pecan wood









Thin blue smoke









about 45 mins later (stirred frequently throughout)









Breakfast prep.  Added some extra sausage and Bacon.









Add Queso









Add Bacon









Add Sausage









Add egg (I split one egg between the two molds)









Wrap and toast in a pan









Chow down!











Final thoughts:

The queso was pretty darn good.  I still think that I prefer regular queso, sans smoke, and the wife agreed.  Not that this was bad by any means.  It was quite good!  Just not what I expect for the profile of "queso".  I will say that after this sat in the fridge overnight it was way better.  I would definitely make in advance, and then reheat when needed.  The consistency was what I was hoping for too.  Even straight out of the fridge it was loose enough to dip chips into.  It wasn't runny, but was actually scoopable which was great.

The wraps were a great way to start the day and not too filling at all.  The tortillas are on the smaller side.  I could've probably got away with a whole egg each and more queso.  These are also begging for some brisket to be added too!  Next time...


Cheers Y'all!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 15, 2020)

Now that looks great!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 15, 2020)

Those look awesome man I would be all over them! Love some queso too and yours looks great! Points for sure!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 15, 2020)

Your queso looks better than mine!  And I agree, better on the stove top but it was fun nonetheless!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 15, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Now that looks great!



Thanks!  It was a great way to start the day!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 449596
> 
> 
> Those look awesome man I would be all over them! Love some queso too and yours looks great! Points for sure!










can't find one with words but if you've seen it, you'll get it haha.

Appreciate it!




73saint said:


> Your queso looks better than mine!  And I agree, better on the stove top but it was fun nonetheless!




Thanks!  Definitely fun to try and mix it up every now and then.  Glad I'm not the only one that prefers good ol stove top.  Did yours meld better after chilling too?


----------



## 73saint (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks!  Definitely fun to try and mix it up every now and then.  Glad I'm not the only one that prefers good ol stove top.  Did yours meld better after chilling too?
[/QUOTE]
It did!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 15, 2020)

73saint said:


> Thanks!  Definitely fun to try and mix it up every now and then.  Glad I'm not the only one that prefers good ol stove top.  Did yours meld better after chilling too?


It did!
[/QUOTE]


I've been using it up now on just random things.  always good to have a bowl of queso in the fridge haha.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 15, 2020)

That breakfast looks to be a fine way to begin the day Zach, I'd be all over it, Like! RAY


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 15, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That breakfast looks to be a fine way to begin the day Zach, I'd be all over it, Like! RAY


Thanks!  I could really go for another one right about now.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 15, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> can't find one with words but if you've seen it, you'll get it haha.



Lol I gotcha. Best worst movie of all time.


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 15, 2020)

Another masterpiece Zach!! Just beautiful. I can see where the queso might absorb a lot of smoke and totally change the flavor profile. Maybe smoke the meats just a bit before building the queso then cook on the stove?

One thing I find interesting though. Unless you eat breakfast really late, it seems uncharacteristic of you to be having Coors Light for breakfast...unless that's just to prime the pump for some serious stuff later   

Big LIKE my friend
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 15, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Lol I gotcha. Best worst movie of all time.
> View attachment 449628



I don't think I could rewatch it now though haha.  



tx smoker said:


> Another masterpiece Zach!! Just beautiful. I can see where the queso might absorb a lot of smoke and totally change the flavor profile. Maybe smoke the meats just a bit before building the queso then cook on the stove?
> 
> One thing I find interesting though. Unless you eat breakfast really late, it seems uncharacteristic of you to be having Coors Light for breakfast...unless that's just to prime the pump for some serious stuff later
> 
> ...



Thanks Robert!  I tried to keep it light by going higher heat for shorter time.  I also tried a new recipe out too so that probably had a bigger hand in it for sure.  Maybe just some good ol fashioned queso and then add some chopped smoked brisket would work.

The queso cook was technically another night haha.  But good call!  I forgot to sneak some whiskey into the pics this time.  But I did use some cast iron!  Thanks again for all the push and ideas to up my game!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 15, 2020)

Great looking breakfast wrap.  I could really go for that.
Gotta say, I much prefer queso mode on the stove.  I've tried the smoked, but it just doesn't seem quite right.  I think the smoked cheese gives it enough smoke flavor.
But.......half an egg for breakfast????  Is that even legal??
Gary


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 15, 2020)

That just looks amazing.  Great job!

Dave


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 15, 2020)

Damn Zach, pretty creative, and looks good for a first run at it.

And what is wrong with beer for breakfast? Hell when I do fishing trips with my buddies it's tequila sunrise or Jack for breakfast.....  

Like!

John


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 15, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great looking breakfast wrap.  I could really go for that.
> Gotta say, I much prefer queso mode on the stove.  I've tried the smoked, but it just doesn't seem quite right.  I think the smoked cheese gives it enough smoke flavor.
> But.......half an egg for breakfast????  Is that even legal??
> Gary



Thanks Gary. I was worried about filling capacity haha. And it was a whole egg for breakfast as I ate both     .  Next time, more egg though...



5GRILLZNTN said:


> That just looks amazing.  Great job!
> 
> Dave



Thanks! Appreciate it.



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Damn Zach, pretty creative, and looks good for a first run at it.
> 
> And what is wrong with beer for breakfast? Hell when I do fishing trips with my buddies it's tequila sunrise or Jack for breakfast.....
> 
> ...



Thanks John!  Nothing wrong with it at all. Everytime I light the pit, I try and have a sacrificial pour


----------



## xray (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks awesome Zach! I’m late to the party so I’ll just piggyback off the replies.

I saw a recent video where someone made a crunchwrap supreme. That looked like something worth trying.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 17, 2020)

That's a fine looking breakfast Zach, although I think I might pair it up with a screw-driver instead of a Coors light.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 17, 2020)

xray said:


> View attachment 449773
> 
> Looks awesome Zach! I’m late to the party so I’ll just piggyback off the replies.
> 
> I saw a recent video where someone made a crunchwrap supreme. That looked like something worth trying.



Welcome! It plays.  and thanks!

I think that video is maybe what subliminally influenced me haha. I saw it going around too.



gmc2003 said:


> That's a fine looking breakfast Zach, although I think I might pair it up with a screw-driver instead of a Coors light.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank you. I'm usually a spicy bloody Mary for breakfast guy.  I think it was just water with this though before yard work


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 23, 2020)

Dang, that looks good!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 23, 2020)

Saved the queso recipe and plan to do it soon. What did you think of the Gouda? Was thinking of just doing 8 oz of the Velveeta in place of the Gouda.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 23, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Dang, that looks good!



Thanks! I still lean towards stovetop over smoked for what it's worth. 



Central PA Cowboy said:


> Saved the queso recipe and plan to do it soon. What did you think of the Gouda? Was thinking of just doing 8 oz of the Velveeta in place of the Gouda.




Had to update recipe. Was only 1/2 can of poblano soup.  Found the other half hiding in a Tupperware recently haha.

Not gonna lie, I doubt I could've picked out the Gouda in the end. I'd say a 50/50 Velveeta/cream cheese would be pretty good.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 24, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Thanks! I still lean towards stovetop over smoked for what it's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the insight and the recipe. It’s much appreciated.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 24, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Thanks for the insight and the recipe. It’s much appreciated.


any time


----------

